# No Need to Fear, Trash Dog is Here!



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

http://volumeone.org/magazine/articles/227/No_Need_to_Fear_Trash_Dog_Is_Here.html



> November 20, 2008 Issue
> 
> No Need to Fear, Trash Dog Is Here!
> words by Arya Roerig
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WAY COOL! 
Great publicity for the breed!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I would say so! Emma and I have an interview with a local TV station today.

Interestingly enough, this particular station is anti-pit and has aired FALSE reports of pit bites, refusing to correct the story when we gave them a police report of the incident in which the victim clearly stated her pet cocker spaniel bit her. 

Hmmm...

I won't complain. It's something good. I need some good sound bytes. Ideas?


----------

